# Userreview LG 27UD58-B - UHD für alle oder Exot?



## Dreiradsimulator (27. August 2017)

*Userreview LG 27UD58-B - UHD für alle oder Exot?*

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen zu einem weiteren Review von mir. In diesem Review möchte ich den LG 27UD58-B vorstellen und testen. Das Gerät ist momentan für knapp unter 400 Euro erhältlich. 

Die Firma LG Electronics ist ein riesiger Konzern, der eigentlich fast alles Mögliche herstellt im Bereich der Unterhaltungselektronik und auch Haushaltsgeräte. Bekannt ist LG vor allem für seine Monitore (und auch Panels, die sie für andere fertigen), Fernseher sowie das Equipment drumherum, Handys und Smartphones wie auch Kühlschränke, optische Laufwerke verschiedener Standards und Beamer. Bei den Monitoren konzentriert sich LG eher auf ein Portfolio mit den höherwertigeren IPS- Paneln, welche im Gegensatz zu herkömmlichen TN- Paneln oftmals bessere Farben und ein dunkleres Schwarz darstellen können, das aber mit etwas höheren Schaltzeiten aufwiegen müssen. 

Der hier vorliegende Monitor verfügt über ein Display, das Bilder mit einer Auflösung von bis zu Ultra HD nativ darstellen kann. Die Auflösung Ultra HD, auch UHD oder 4K kam etwa um 2013-2014 mit den ersten Monitoren und vor allem Fernsehern auf und hat im Gegensatz zum alteingesessenen Full HD( 1920*1080 Pixel) mit einer Auflösung von 3840*2160 die vierfache Menge an Pixeln. Doch warum würde man einen solch hochauflösenden Bildschirm kaufen? Nun, natürlich kann man Spiele, sofern der eigene PC die Leistung besitzt, in einer deutlich höheren Qualität genießen, wenn man auf einen UHD Monitor statt eines herkömmlichen Full HD Gerätes zurückgreift. Doch hat ein solches Gerät abseits von Spielen in hoher Qualität auch einen anderen realen Nutzen? Das möchte ich im Praxistest des LG 27UD58-B herausfinden. 

Praktisch möchte ich an dem Gerät Aspekte testen wie die Performance eines mehr oder minder durchschnittlichen PCs in Spielen in Ultra HD, also die Frage ob sich eine solches Display ohne extrem teure Hardware fürs Gaming lohnt, was für Bildausgabegeräte in welchen Modi mit dem LG Monitor kompatibel sind, ob man im Office/ Multimedia- Betrieb Vor-/ oder Nachteile hat. Des Weiteren möchte ich beleuchten, ob die Bildqualität eines UHD Bildes (in einem Spiel durch Downsampling) auf einem herkömmlichen Full HD Monitor zu der auf dem LG 27UD58-B unterscheidet. Als kleinen Bonus gebe ich auch einen kleinen Ausblick auf Auflösungen weit oberhalb von Ultra HD, die durch Downsampling generiert wurden, deren Nutzen und Kosten auf Hinblick der Leistungsintensitivität. 

* Struktur 
1. Unboxing: Lieferumfang, OVP und Spezifikationen 
2. Äußeres: Aufbau, Ergonomie, Optik und Stabilität 
3. Praxis: Spiele(-benchmarks), Kompatibilität, Vorteile/Nachteile außerhalb des Gamings
4. Fazit: Kann man und wenn ja, wem kann man ein solches Gerät empfehlen? 

Unboxing: Lieferumfang, OVP und Spezifikationen *
Der Monitor kommt in einem relativ kompakten Karton, welcher, wie für Monitorkartons eigentlich üblich nicht in Hochglanz kommt, sondern einfach bedruckt ist mit wesentlichen Informationen wie der Modellnummer oder Features wie IPS/4K; UHD 3840*2160 oder AMD Freesync Technologie oder auch Zertifikate wie das Ergonomiezertifikat TCO oder das Energy Star Label. Schlicht, relativ umweltfreundlich, praktisch und absolut ausreichend. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Öffnet man die Verpackung, hat man vor sich einen Rahmen aus Styropor, in dem das Display an sich, welches dazu noch in einer polsternden Folie eingepackt ist, eingefasst ist. Entfernt man den Rahmen mitsamt dem Display, kommt der restliche Lieferumfang zum Vorschein. Hierzu gehören: Der Standfuß; eine Halterung um diesen am eigentlichen Display zu befestigen; einen ansteckbaren Ring, der die Kabel, die zum Monitor hinführen ordentlich hinter der Halterung versteckt; zwei HDMI (2.0) Kabel; ein Displayport Kabel; eine CD, leider ohne Hülle mit Monitortreiber, Benutzerhandbuch, anderen Dokumenten, einer Software zur Bedienung des On Screen Displays uvm. ; eine Montageanleitung in Bildern; eine Kompatibilitätsliste der Grafikkarten/Macs , die UHD in verschiedenen Modi ausgeben können (= 30/60 Hz über DisplayPort oder HDMI in verschiedenen Revisionen). Des Weiteren finden sich auch allgemeine Hinweise zur Behandlung des Displays (nicht das Panel anfassen etc.), eine Liste des aktuellen Lineups von LG- Monitoren mit diversen Daten, eine Bestätigung der Farbkalibrierung ab Werk mit Erklärungen auf Englisch, was diese Kurven und Werte zu bedeuten haben. Ein Heft zur Garantie liegt bei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Garantieheft steht für beinahe alle Staaten in Europa und einige etwas weiter östlich wie Kasachstan etwas. Es finden sich dort Informationen zu der Länge der Garantie, welche 24 Monate in Deutschland und Österreich beträgt, Hinweise, was von der Garantie abgedeckt wird (oder nicht) und in welchen Fällen sie erlischt. Zudem ist sehr gut, dass LG erste Anweisungen dazu gibt, welche Schritte man zur Inanspruchnahme von Garantieleistungen einleiten sollte.  Dazu kommt, dass eine deutsche Adresse und eine deutsche Hotline, leider eine teure 01806-Nummer, angeboten werden für Rückfragen. Die Dokumentation ist hier sehr gut. 
Nun zu den Spezifikationen und Features des Produktes. Wie bereits erwähnt, besitzt das Gerät  die UHD Auflösung 3840*2160 Pixel auf einer Displaydiagonale von 27“, was in einer für einen PC Monitor hohe Pixeldichte von etwa 163 PPI resultiert. Zum Vergleich: Ein handelsüblicher 23“ Monitor mit der Full HD Auflösung hat eine Pixeldichte von 96 PPI, ein üblicher 32“ Fernseher mit ebendieser Auflösung von gar nur 69 PPI. Das weitere große Feature ist auf jeden Fall die Kompatibilität zu AMDs Adaptive Sync Technologie FreeSync. Das soll für eine bessere Synchronisation zwischen Bildschirm und Grafikkarte sorgen und führt unter anderem zu deutlich weniger Bildzerreissen (= Tearing). Allerdings ist nicht einheitlich geregelt, in welchem Frequenzbereich diese Technologie aktiv sein kann, weshalb auch viele verschiedene Startfrequenzen existieren. Eine relativ niedrige Einstiegsfrequenz wäre insofern wünschenswert, dass bei Framedrops von beispielsweise 55 FPS auf 36 FPS Freesync noch aktiv sein kann und sich das Bild nicht auf einmal wieder deutlich hakeliger anfühlt. Leider liegt sie bei diesem Monitor mit 40-60 Hertz recht hoch. Der Energieverbrauch des Monitors wird mit für einen Bildschirm dieser Klasse niedrigen 30W angegeben, was bei einer durchschnittlichen Nutzung (4h pro Tag, Nutzung an 365 Tagen im Jahr) in 44 kWh resuliert. In den europäischen Effizienzklassen landet das Gerät damit immerhin auf Stufe A. 

Des Weiteren ist der Monitor mit einer VESA 100*100 Halterung ausgestattet, was die Montage an anderen Monitorhalterungen von Drittherstellern wesentlich erleichtert. Der Monitor bietet auch einige voreingestellte, im OSD auswählbare Modi, die das Lesen, das Arbeiten mit Fotos, das Film schauen oder das Spielen angenehmer gestalten sollen. 

* 2. Äußeres: Aufbau, Ergonomie, Optik und Stabilität *
Der Aufbau des Monitors gestaltet sich sehr einfach und logisch. Man montiert zwei einzelne Stücke mit wenigen Schrauben zusammen und diesen Standfuß schlussendlich mit einer Schraube am Display fest. Danach kann man eine Blende auf den Standfuß aufsetzen, die die Verschraubung von Display und Fuß abdeckt und die Optik abrundet. Dazu kann man das Stromkabel und das/die Signalkabel in einer dafür vorgesehenen Halterung einklemmen, die dann die Kabel hinter dem Fuß für den Anwender unsichtbar zu den jeweiligen Buchsen hochführt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Ergonomie eines Monitors gehören viele Aspekte. Zum einen sollte es möglich sein, die Helligkeit um die Augen etwas zu schonen stark reduzieren zu können, dazu kommt, dass man den Monitor möglichst gut in Höhe und Winkel verstellen kann. Des Weiteren sollten der Rahmen und das Panel selbst des Monitors kein Licht von dahinter (Aufstellung am Fenster) reflektieren.

Erfreulich ist, dass das Panel hier eine breite Spanne an Helligkeit aufweist. Es lässt sich eine große Helligkeit produzieren, um beispielsweise hellem Gegenlicht entgegenzuwirken, aber es lässt sich auch stark abdunkeln. Eine solch große Regelspanne bin ich von meinen anderen Monitoren, wie auch meinem Dell 2005 FPW nicht gewohnt. Das ist definitiv ein großer Pluspunkt.

Der Monitor ist in zwei Varianten erhältlich. Einmal das Modell mit einfacher Halterung, das hier vorliegt und einmal das Modell mit einer Halterung, die Pivot und eine Höhenverstellung aufweist, dafür allerding etwa 50€ mehr kostet. Meine Ergebnisse lassen sich hier ausdrücklich *nicht* auf zuletzt genanntes Modell übertragen.  An dem Monitor lässt sich nur der Winkel verstellen, und das nur zwischen -2° zur Orthogonalen von der Aufstellfläche und 12°. In der Praxis ist das, wenn man mit dem Monitor nahezu auf einer Ebene (+/- etwa 50cm) sitzt vollkommen ausreichend. Viel mehr kann man allerdings nicht erwarten. 

Etwas ungünstig ist jedoch, dass der Rahmen hauptsächlich, genau wie der Standfuß in Klavierlack- Optik gehalten ist. Das führt am 
Rahmen leider zu ungünstigen Spiegelungen, die teilweise sehr störend sind. Noch schlechter ist es jedoch am Standfuß, welcher bei ungünstiger Sonneneinstrahlung das Licht direkt ins Auge reflektiert. Kurioserweise sind Flächen am Rahmen ja „angeraut“, jedoch sind diese hauptsächlich nicht sichtbar. Das haben Dell und AOC (i2276vwm) besser hinbekommen. Beim Dell ist alles komplett mattiert oder gar „angeraut“ gehalten, beim AOC Gerät ist nur der obere Teil des Rahmen( wo nichts reflektieren sollte!) in Klavierlack- Optik gehalten, der Rest matt. Dieser Umstand hat mich definitiv am Monitor gestört und zieht den Eindruck nach unten. 

Durch den Klavierlack sieht der Monitor zwar recht schick aus, jedoch fällt dort jede kleinste Fluse Staub auf. Der gebogene Standfuß wirkt sehr elegant, auch durch die Abdeckung und Kabelführung wird so wenig „wenig Sehenswertes“ erfolgreich versteckt. Jedoch werden durch diese recht ansprechende Optik die unschönen, oben beschriebenen Effekte erzielt. 

Die Stabilität recht preiswerter Monitore ist oftmals ein Kritikpunkt dieser. Häufig hat man das Gefühl, man zerstört diese Geräte gleich, wenn man sie nicht ganz mit Samthandschuhen beispielsweise dreht. Beim LG 27UD58-B ist das leider nicht viel anders. Das Display hat im Standfuß etwas Spiel, um es auf der horizontalen Achse zu drehen. Auch in vertikaler Ebene lässt es sich ein wenig wackeln, jedoch nichts Tragisches. Alles in Allem ist die Stabilität des Standes mittelgut, bei der Version kann das aufgrund eines vermutlich besseren Standfußes anders aussehen. 



* Praxis: Spiele(-benchmarks), Kompatibilität, Vorteile/Nachteile außerhalb des Gamings *


Nun zum  wahrscheinlich interessantesten Teil: Was fange ich mit einem solchen Monitor sinnvoll an?

Ich habe bis jetzt meine Spiele sehr gerne in höheren Auflösungen als Full HD gespielt, da mir die Qualität dieser 2 Megapixel nicht sonderlich ausreichte, vor allem von Kantenglättung war ich oftmals enttäuscht. Bis Anfang des Jahres habe ich die Spiele, in denen die Leistung meiner damaligen R9 280 ausreichte in WQHD (etwa 1,77 fache Full HD Auflösung) gespielt, mit meiner R9 290 dann in bis zu 3K( 2880*1620 Pixel, etwa 2,25 fache Full HD Auflösung). Dann jedoch kam der Mining-Boom, der viele GCN-Karten Besitzer, wie offenbar auch mich, aufgrund der hohen Gebrauchtpreise dazu veranlasste, diese zu versetzen und sich eine neue, schnellere und/oder sparsamere Nvidia Karte zu kaufen. So kam ich nun mit meiner neu erworbenen GTX 1080 theoretisch auch in den Genuss des Downsampling bis in Ultra HD rauf, was ich mit der doch hohen Leistung der Grafikkarte auch oftmals in die Praxis umsetzen konnte. Jedoch fiel mir auf, dass Spiele auf meinem ehemals 100€ Full HD Monitor trotz noch höherem Downsampling kaum besser aussahen als auf 3K. Erstmals merkte ich, dass ein neuer Monitor definitiv angebracht wäre. 

Ich habe hierfür eine Reihe Spiele getestet und ein paar hieraus ausgewählt um Performance- Tests mit folgendem System zu machen:



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 4460
3*4 GB DDR 3 1600
Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix (Boost meist um 1800 MHz)
Spiele entweder auf 525GB Crucial MX300 o. 2TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14



Mit dabei ist, was ein relativ großer Teil der Spieler auf ihren PCs installiert haben dürfte: GTA V. Dazu kommen noch andere Spiele wie Mafia III, Rise of the Tomb Raider und The Witcher 3. Diese habe ich im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten (Testen von Benchmarkszenen, wenn möglich, Nutzung des RTSS Overlays und Auswertung diverser Verläufe von Graphen im MSI Afterburner) auf Frameraten bei gewissen, spielbaren und optisch möglichst ansprechenden Einstellungen untersucht, mit einem Blick auf die entstehende Last auf meiner doch nicht sonderlich schnellen CPU sowie auf der Füllung des VRAMs. Des Weiteren habe ich mir Probleme, die diese Spiele möglicherweise  in Kombination mit der UHD Auflösung haben notiert. 
Die Versionen der Spiele die ich nutze sind arg angestaubt, mit den aktuellsten Versionen kann es durchaus anders aussehen. GTA V: Version 1.36, Fahrt vom Vanilla Unicorn nach Sandy Shores und Tiefflug mit dem Flugzeug zurück in die Innenstadt. Mafia III: Version 1.010.0, Fahrt vom Bayou in die Innenstadt. The Witcher 3: Version 1.08, Ritt durch die Nacht (Velen) mit anschließendem Kampf gegen zwei Banditen. Rise of the Tomb Raider: Version 1.0 Build 668.1_64. Integrierter Benchmark, Berücksichtigung aller Szenen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grundsätzlich muss ich sagen, dass die Grafik in jedem Spiel dass ich bis jetzt gespielt habe, im UHD nativ deutlich besser aussah als auf dem Full HD Monitor mit Downsampling. Die Kantenglättung ist trotz prinzipiell gleicher Pixelanzahl des Bildes deutlich feiner, feine Strukturen wie das Kabel auf einer Oberleitung oder ein Zaun verschwimmen nicht zu einer flimmernde Treppe, sondern sind scharf dargestellt. Auch sehen Texturen deutlich knackiger aus, was ich unter anderem sehr gut bei GTA V feststellen konnte, welches über vergleichsweise matschige Texturen verfügt, deren Qualität in nativem Ultra HD deutlich anstieg. Die Investition von knapp 400€ hätte sich aus Spielersicht definitiv gelohnt, vor allem wenn man auf eine hohe Bildqualität wert legt. 

Jedoch ist nicht jeder X- beliebige Grafikprozessor dafür ausgelegt, Bilder in einer solch hohen Auflösung darstellen zu können. Deshalb habe ich mir verschiedene Computer genommen, die ich besitze und getestet, ob sie doch mit einem Trick Ultra-HD kompatibel zu bekommen sind. Konkret habe ich mein Notebook mit Intel HD3000( Windows 7) und eine GTX 460 768MB (Windows 10) versucht, mehr Karten habe ich dann aufgrund der Erfahrungen nicht mehr getestet. Die HD 3000 habe ich über den HDMI Port des Notebooks an den HDMI Port des Monitors angeschlossen und nur ein Bild in Full HD Auflösung und mit 60Hz erhalten. Auch Versuche, Ultra HD und WQHD als benutzerdefinierte Auflösung mit reduzierter Frequenz einzustellen blieben erfolglos. Ähnlich ging es mir mit der GTX460, die laut Datenblatt aber immerhin bis 2560*1600 unterstützen sollte. Im Endeffekt behielt die Kompatibilitätsliste zumindest in diesen Fällen Recht.

Doch wie schlägt sich Ultra HD abseits von Spielen? Lässt sich Im Office Betrieb mit dieser Auflösung etwas Sinnvolles damit anfangen? Für den Desktop- Betrieb muss man darauf achten, dass die Windows- Skalierung erhöht wird, um sicherzustellen, dass man noch alles in Windows und den Fenstern lesen kann. Windows empfiehlt 150%, was mir jedoch zu klein ist, weshalb ich persönlich 175% als besten Kompromiss zwischen nutzbarer Bildfläche und Lesbarkeit der einzelnen Inhalte sehe. 
Ist die Skalierung erst einmal für einen selber optimal angepasst, fällt auch in Standard-Programmen wie Microsoft Office oder dem Windows Explorer auf, dass im Gegensatz zum Full HD Monitor (o. Ä.) deutlich an Schärfe zugewonnen wurde. Das macht das Arbeiten an solchen Geräten deutlich attraktiver. Auch das Betrachten von Bildern ist deutlich angenehmer, da die meisten Kamerabilder Auflösungen von meist 12 Megapixeln aufwärts aufweisen, weshalb dem Nutzer mit einem Full HD Bildschirm Unschärfe weniger auffallen werden als dem mit einem UHD Gerät. Leider lag mir kein Videomaterial in Ultra HD vor, weshalb ich dazu nichts sagen kann. 

Das On- Screen Display des LG 27UD58-B lässt sich auf zwei verschiedene Art und Weisen bedienen. Einmal wie üblich am Monitor über einen kleinen Joystick, welchen ich zuerst nicht als solchen erkannt habe und einmal über eine mitgelieferte Software. Die Standardfunktionen wie Helligkeit einstellen, Reaktionszeit ändern, Freesync ein- und ausschalten etc. lassen sich über beide vornehmen, den Bild- in Bild Modus habe ich bis jetzt nur in der Software „OnScreen Control“ entdecken können, die Umstellung der Sprache nur am Monitor selber. Das Menü bietet eigentlich alles was man braucht, ist in 17 Sprachen verfügbar, von der zumindest Deutsch und Englisch ohne großartige Probleme verständlich sind. Wie bereits erwähnt, gibt es einige Modi, in denen der Monitor verschiedene Stärken aufweist. Standard ist selbstverständlich ausbalanciert, der Leser Modus schont die Augen und die FPS- Modi werden vermutlich die Reaktionszeit auf ein Minimum reduzieren. Auch lässt sich ein eigener Modus konfigurieren. 

Noch ein kurzer Blick abschließend auf das Downsampling von UHD in Auflösungen, die deutlich darüber liegen. Ich habe einige Spiele ausprobiert, einige hatten extreme Probleme mit diesen Auflösungen, bei manchen Spielen ist mein PC einfach unter der enormen Last zusammen gebrochen. Prinzipiell ist 5K (5120* 2880) in einigen Spielen (GTA V, Project Cars, Life is Strange) möglich, jedoch sehe ich kaum einen Grund, weshalb man das tun sollte, da sich die Qualität zu der in UHD nur marginal unterscheidet. In Project Cars ist es jedoch ziemlich gut spielbar, die Frameraten liegen bei maximalen Details noch immer bei etwa 50 FPS. 

* 4. Fazit: Kann man und wenn ja, wem kann man ein solches Gerät empfehlen? * 
Nach vier Wochen des Testens kann ich sagen, dass mich das Gerät definitiv überrascht und überzeugt hat. Inhalte in Ultra HD sehen absolut atemberaubend aus, die Farben des Panels wirken natürlich und das OSD lässt einiges beeinflussen. Des Weiteren gehört der Monitor mit einem Preis von etwas unter 400€ zu den relativ preiswerten UHD Monitoren, welche über ein IPS Panel und auch AMD Freesync verfügen, weshalb er auch von der Preis/Leistung her absolut top ist.  Generell gebe ich für den Monitor eine klare Empfehlung.

Jedoch sollten nur Personen ein solches Display kaufen, welche in ihrem PC die Leistung( GTX 1070 aufwärts sollte da ohne große Abstriche passabel sein) sehen, um eine solche Auflösung zu befeuern.

* Positiv *
+ OSD gut (Bedienbarkeit, Sprachen, Vielfältigkeit
+ Dokumentation um den Monitor und Garantie vorbildlich
+ Qualität der Farben (&Schwarz) auf den ersten Blick realistisch und ansprechend
+ Optik ansprechend
+ große Bandbreite an Helligkeit der Hintergrundbeleuchtung
+ gutes Verhältnis von Preis-Leistung

* Neutral *
~ Ergonomie und Stabilität aufgrund der mechanischen Eigenschaften
* Negativ *
- Ergonomie aufgrund spiegelnder Flächen am Rahmen und Standfuß
- Freesync erst ab 40Hz


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. August 2017)

*AW: Userreview LG 27UD58-B - UHD für alle oder Exot?*

Sollte nun erfolgreich hochgeladen sein, viel Freunde beim Lesen. Anregungen sind auch gern gesehen


----------



## Gamer090 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Userreview LG 27UD58-B - UHD für alle oder Exot?*

Danke für den Test  

Habe den selben Monitor aber mit Höhenverstellung und stabilerem Standfuss, statt einem Bumerang ist es eine grosse Platte.  Hast du bei Spielen in denen es ganz schwarz ist auch ein Back Light Bleeding das dir von oben den Bildschirm beleuchtet wie eine Taschenlampe? Hast du es über Display Port oder HDMI angeschlossen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. August 2017)

*AW: Userreview LG 27UD58-B - UHD für alle oder Exot?*

Ich habe bis dato so etwas nie beobachten können, jedoch war das ein Aspekt den ich nie näher betrachtet habe. Dem werde ich auf jeden Fall nachgehen. 
Ich habe den Monitor am Haupt PC per DP angeschlossen.


----------

